# How hot are you?



## supersoshychick (Jun 4, 2009)

How hot do you think you are?


----------



## Tangent (Jul 1, 2009)

Ooh, I have cast the first vote!

Yeah, I think I'm f*** ugly, as verified by both the comments of others, and occasionally looking into one of these "mirror" things.


----------



## hiimnotcool (Apr 28, 2009)

LOL!! Why does the choice go from 'I'm not hot' to 'Very hot'? Shouldn't there be 'Average' or something too?


----------



## lb756 (May 31, 2008)

Quite cold actually, excuse me whilst I get a jumper.













....I'll get my coat. :tiptoe


----------



## supersoshychick (Jun 4, 2009)

hiimnotcool said:


> LOL!! Why does the choice go from 'I'm not hot' to 'Very hot'? Shouldn't there be 'Average' or something too?


that's what i was trying to think of....."average" 
thx


----------



## JFmtl (Dec 23, 2008)

I'm not hot at all. I'm rather ugly


----------



## Madison_Rose (Feb 27, 2009)

Hmm, I voted for "very," but my assessment is more like: I'm pretty. A little bit hot. A little bit chubby.


----------



## Syrena (Aug 6, 2009)

I'm average at best.


----------



## dan14 (Sep 3, 2009)

im told that im an 7 to 8 out of 10, girls try and chat to me but i freeze and just want to run for my life, keeps me fit i quess hahahaha.:clap


----------



## scintilla (Dec 10, 2008)

Not hot. More like average.


----------



## dreamer222 (Jan 26, 2008)

I'm pretty sure a person would have to be half out of their mind to call me "hot". Sad but true!


----------



## vicente (Nov 10, 2003)

I thought I was a 4 out of 10 but I'm actually a 1.5, apparently I'm not as "hot" as I think I am.


----------



## shyvr6 (Feb 18, 2008)

Not sure.


----------



## hiimnotcool (Apr 28, 2009)

Cerberus said:


> I'm average


yeah right, with that body? (no ****)


----------



## hiimnotcool (Apr 28, 2009)

whatsername75 said:


> Not hot. More like average.


yeah right. you're like the prettiest girl i've seen on this site.


----------



## liarsclub (Aug 23, 2008)

I can go from feeling hideous to feeling like, "yeah, that's right, I've still I got it" in the same day.


----------



## gopherinferno (Apr 7, 2009)

Hooray for self-esteem, I chose "very hot." Although I have to complain about that lack of options between that and "not hot."


----------



## N3XT2NON3 (Aug 10, 2009)

i'm chilly lol


----------



## Tau Sin (Sep 20, 2009)

I put, "Not sure" in as my answer just to be safe but as the old adage goes:

"Would you [Expletive Deleted] me? I'd [Expletive Deleted] me."


----------



## mrbojangles (Oct 8, 2009)

im pretty decent looking i like to think.


----------



## JMX (Feb 26, 2008)

I never really know.
I had people tell me I'm unattractive, I've had people tell me I'm attractive.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

I think I'm average, but an online friend said this about me, after seeing my pic:


> You are a very, very beautiful woman. I wish I was not gay and a I wish I were young. And your mind is as beautiful as your countenance.


He probably said that out of pity. But, even so, his words still made me feel good. Too bad he's most likely an ex-friend... thanks to my SA... and overall foolishness. :sigh Man, I am SO tired.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

I'm surprised, I thought this thread would be full of self-loathing and self-deprication. So far it's only like...three quarters full of it.


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

I'm on fire!!!

No, seriously. I had a serious run-in with some spray-on cheese that somehow ignited, with predictably disastrous results.


Oh yeah... Me... Feckin uggleh.


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

I'm handsome, my mommy tells me so!

But really I've held interest looks-wise from girls before, but when they find out that I have low self-esteem they quickly lose interest *sigh* I wouldn't really label myself as "hot" though..


----------



## RedWolf (Oct 14, 2009)

Call me crazy but I don't see the point of this topic. Does it really matter if your hot or not? 

I seem to be able to attract a number of cute girls with my personality alone, and I see a number of handsome guy that only get these girls as friend?


----------



## DelicateMelodies (May 4, 2009)

I would prefer "kind of" hot. I get attention for my looks. But I think I "NEED" to have my makeup on for that and I am little too chubby right now in my eyes


----------



## Dempsey (Jun 27, 2009)

I chose very hot only because you don't have an average option.


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

Not hot. Some might think I am, but not most.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Well I just got out of the pool so not so hot right now  A few mins outside and I will be SMOOKKAAANN though!!!

*licks index finger and places on arse as he makes sizzling sound"


----------



## Dempsey (Jun 27, 2009)

According to the weather Ospi has raised the entire temperature of Queensland by 5oC.

The news is also reporting that the whole city of Brisbane has been wiped out in a freak heatwave.

What the hell....why are people asking me to go up there to cool the place down.


----------



## secretlyshecries (Sep 10, 2009)

Hahaa this made me laugh. Especially the answer 'Super sexy hot'... so random.:clap


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

what is the different between very hot and super sexy hot?

and why is there no choice for im so hot i should be living in mercury?

no no this poll just wont do :no


----------



## moxosis (Aug 26, 2009)

On the Hollywood ugly scale I would be cast as a monster. Mr.Fugly


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Im not hot.


----------



## ApatheticJalapeno (Oct 12, 2009)

I have my moments, but I'm a pretty plain Joe. Certainly not "hot".


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I chose Very Hot since the choices weren't many though it's more like hot to some luke warm to others.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

baby, i make you melt like a Caramilk on a hot summer day.


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

Since "I look like the *** end of a horse" wasn't an option, I chose "I'm not hot".


----------



## dullard (Aug 4, 2008)

I know I'm not hot. Come to think of it, I really don't have a desire to. I don't think that I look particularly bad though.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Each to their own n ****


----------



## bowlingpins (Oct 18, 2008)

A few years ago when a few friends and I decided to be the Fantastic Four, everyone agreed I should be the Thing.
Does that answer this question?


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Too subjective, depends who's looking my way. Someone's "hot" is another person's "eh".


----------



## _AJ_ (Jan 23, 2008)

me = (super hot beyond belief)³


----------



## hiimnotcool (Apr 28, 2009)

put your picture on a rating site and see what others have to say. a few of those sites have built my confidence before for some reason. i remember thinking i wasn't good looking but then went to number 1 on numerous websites and after that i realized maybe people weren't lying when they told me i was attractive.


----------



## yellowpaper (Nov 13, 2007)

super sexy hot


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

i don't think i've ever been called hot. i'm not sure if i am, it would depend on the angle and what is showing, hah


----------



## Iced Soul (Jan 28, 2009)

Eh... average, I guess.

I can't vote because I don't think I'm very hot, but I don't think I'm not hot, and I am sure.


----------



## sacred (May 25, 2009)

my brows are really hot. i didnt realize this or care until people started waxing their eyebrows to get a symmetrical look to them. thanks for the boost to my self esteem you shallow mainstream posers.


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

Not. I feel ugly. It takes LOTS of makeup to make me feel even half decent.


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

pfft..you know, I've seen pics of many of you who voted "I'm not hot" or "not sure" and you definitely belong in the super sexy hot category. :yes

Me..I'm super sexy hot...of course.


----------



## Tangent (Jul 1, 2009)

tutliputli said:


> I generally think I'm hideous.


Yeah, but that's blatantly not true (just ask your boyfriend *runs*)



zookeeper said:


> I'm on fire!!!
> 
> No, seriously. I had a serious run-in with some spray-on cheese that somehow ignited, with predictably disastrous results.
> 
> Oh yeah... Me... Feckin uggleh.


:lol :lol :lol

*claps and falls off chair*



nothing to fear said:


> i don't think i've ever been called hot. i'm not sure if i am, it would depend on the angle and what is showing, hah


:rofl

Oh, and incidently, nobody who is either married, is in a relationship, or has ever had a boyfriend or girlfriend has any right to vote "I'm not hot" - get off the low self-esteem wagon please, this carriage is reserved exclusively for us _real_ loners :b

...Er, unless your partner was/is blind...then you can still be ugly


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

Tangent said:


> Yeah, but that's blatantly not true (just ask your boyfriend *runs*)


Cheeky b*stard! :b


----------



## Efsee (Jul 20, 2009)

I've overheard a person call me hot before, much to my confusion. I believe I'm just average, maybe below, depending on the day and my mood.


----------



## STKinTHEmud (Jun 21, 2009)

I think I'm about a 6 out of 10, which means that I'm duking it out in the trenches with the millions of other guys who look about as good as I do. But I've been told I look better now than I did in college, and some of my new friends think that I actually date. So if this trend continues...


----------



## sanspants08 (Oct 21, 2008)

liarsclub said:


> I can go from feeling hideous to feeling like, "yeah, that's right, I've still I got it" in the same day. _This _is a silly thread.


:lol. Yup.


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

Tepid.


----------



## Chrysalii (Jun 24, 2006)

I think I would ice over the Sahara...but, sans my monstrously low self-esteem I would honestly have to say not sure, to I'm not.


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

I am like the sun man. All the girls (and boys) want a piece of me, and it's okay because there is enough to go around. Yeah. So how do you like that. Jack. Daniels. 

:blank


----------



## pokeherpro (Jun 17, 2009)

I'm pretty hot. But the windows are closed, I have to heat on and I'm wearing a hoodie. I should take off the hoodie, then I'd be less hot. :yes


----------



## mixolydian (May 23, 2009)

irishK said:


> How does one objectively measure whether thay are hot or not? Or mediocre or unattractive..... I am not even sure. I always need objective thoughts about everything. i dont know who I am because of my self esteem and insecurity.


hotornot.com, it's the only definitive way to measure hotness


----------



## My911GT2993 (May 14, 2009)

girls used to think I was hot, but now I got a ton of facial hair, and look like Tom Hanks in that stranded-on-an-island movie.



irishK said:


> How does one objectively measure whether thay are hot or not? Or mediocre or unattractive..... I am not even sure.


- Indeed, as beauty is in the eye of the beholder.


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

mixolydian said:


> hotornot.com, it's the only definitive way to measure hotness


oh god no! i hope no one actually believes this :b


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Very. I sweat all the time.


----------



## HTF (Nov 15, 2009)

I'm gonna have to go with pretty ice cold.


----------



## UncertainMuffin (Sep 24, 2008)

mixolydian said:


> hotornot.com, it's the only definitive way to measure hotness


On our local rock station's web site, they have a 1-10 scale where people can upload their picture. If they're hot they get a chili next to their picture. If they're not they miss out. Up until now I thought the only way to tell was the presence of a chili.


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

I picked "Super sexy hot" because it made me giggle. 

But uh...I don't know. I'd never use the word "hot" to describe myself physically but I do think I have good facial features (I like my eyes, lips, and cheekbones) and I do like the shape of my body. I like my bra size. I like how my nails grow. I like my hair. But there are things I really dislike, too...there are days when I feel really beautiful, maybe not hot, but beautiful, and I like that feeling. Good enough for me.


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

flyingspatula said:


> haha I uploaded a picture of me in high school a few weeks ago and apparently im 9.7/10 and about 500 votes sofar. I was bored. ;/
> 
> weird, still doesnt convince me i aint ugly cuz *i still think i am*. :/


:mumYou shut that mess up!
You are a magnificent being, one that should be appreciated, and I will not sit here and allow anyone to degrade that fact, _including you_. Now take it back!
Seriously though, you are far from ugly.


----------



## Sunshine009 (Sep 21, 2008)

98.6 degrees.


----------



## SAgirl (Nov 15, 2003)

I'm a plain Jane.


----------



## Steve123 (Sep 13, 2009)

I guess it depends on the day. I'm been told that I'm much more sexually attractive when I'm drunk for some reason. Apparently after I've had a few I become disinhibited and can be quite charming. Who knew.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Very hot. :spit

.....well, some ladeez find me attractive. I'll work on that :lol.


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

LOL nice question to ask on a SAS website haha


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

i chose super sexy hot, of course.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

this poll needs a pug fugly option.


----------



## Miss Apprehensive (Jul 17, 2009)

:blank I'm not sure. Average I guess.


----------



## superhappyfunchica (Sep 26, 2009)

i'm average! maybe a *lil* above average, with makeup and hair done. i get called cute, pretty, sometimes beautiful...but never hot. oh well.


----------



## Eraserhead (Sep 23, 2006)

Not at all.


----------



## Chaser (Nov 19, 2009)

I put very hot because I didn't want to sound conceited.


----------



## Your Crazy (Feb 17, 2009)

Dry ice.


----------



## Cosmin (Mar 16, 2007)

-


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)

Not hot.


----------



## VanDamMan (Nov 2, 2009)

98.6 degrees mostly.


----------



## andy1984 (Aug 18, 2006)

I'm so, so, so not!


----------



## Yverinrey (Jun 21, 2008)

People have been attracted to me in the past, so I must be at least average.


----------



## illlaymedown (Oct 6, 2009)

I like the way I look and I get a lot of compliments, but I'm still pretty wary of them. I will go with average, er...I mean very hot? Although I have been called 'hot' a few times :/ .....compliments make me feel weird for some reason.


----------



## zomgz (Aug 17, 2009)

i'm so effin' hot i spontaneously combusted!!


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

Cosmin said:


> You know the Sun? Yeah, I can melt that... :b


Oh cool . _I_ can melt ice. I just put it on the table and stare at it and ... it melts! :yes


----------



## near2asilly (Nov 18, 2009)

if hot means confidence Ill never be hot.


----------



## MadCap Laughing (Nov 20, 2009)

Chaser said:


> I put very hot because I didn't want to sound conceited.


This ^^


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

I voted based on others' opinions.


----------

